# Cycling clubs around Leigh / Wigan area?



## icky (15 Oct 2013)

Anyone know if there's a club around Leigh / Wigan area that maybe gos out on week day rides as I generally work weekends


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2013)

There are guys from Chorley Cycling Club who get out during the week. Official rides are Saturday and Sunday with shorter training rides Tuesday and Thursday evenings. 

Rides during the week get organised on Facebook. 

I realise it's a hike from Wigan but we do have members from the Manchester area.


----------



## addictfreak (15 Oct 2013)

http://www.wiganwheelers.org

http://www.astleycc.co.uk


----------



## TissoT (15 Oct 2013)

Wigan wheelers (as said above) and leigh premier ....


----------



## icky (15 Oct 2013)

PaulSB said:


> There are guys from Chorley Cycling Club who get out during the week. Official rides are Saturday and Sunday with shorter training rides Tuesday and Thursday evenings.
> 
> Rides during the week get organised on Facebook.
> 
> I realise it's a hike from Wigan but we do have members from the Manchester area.


 Thanks PaulSB Tuesday nights would be the one I'll look them up on't tinterweb


----------



## icky (15 Oct 2013)

tisssot said:


> Wigan wheelers (as said above) and leigh premier ....


 Didn't know there was a club in Leigh gonna look both these up thanks.


----------



## icky (15 Oct 2013)

addictfreak said:


> http://www.wiganwheelers.org
> 
> http://www.astleycc.co.uk


 Cheers will get on't tinterweb post haste


----------



## Judderz (1 Nov 2013)

AstleyCC are not really a club to be fair, just a group of guys who ride together.

There is also Leigh Premier CC


----------



## SteCenturion (3 Jan 2014)

Hi icky.
If you're a Leyther then I live just up the road from you (Atherton).
I was considering a club myself for maybe spring/summer time & have looked @ both Leigh Premier & Wigan Wheelers - Astley CC might be worth a look too as it might be more informal.
Like you - I am tied mainly to weekdays due to my job.
Post me if you find what your looking for in a club.
Not sure if I want to do the whole 'Club Kit' thing though - in fact - I know I don't as I have spent a fortune on my own gear & club kit usually looks awful &/or GEEKY. 
What sort of rides do you do currently ?
Cheers - Steve.


----------



## icky (3 Jan 2014)

Hi Steve ironically im a Athy lad living in Leigh , not had much luck with the clubs as most of them ride out weekend mornings when im at work so I've just stuck to lone riding usually around Wigan ,Warrington ,Bolton usually 25 to 30 mile and on a day off ill occasionally push it to 60+ if I have the time on my hands . Was looking at clubs to improve my techniques and also for the company and will have another look into it this year try and make connections with riders that go out weekday afternoons.


----------



## SteCenturion (3 Jan 2014)

icky said:


> Hi Steve ironically im a Athy lad living in Leigh , not had much luck with the clubs as most of them ride out weekend mornings when im at work so I've just stuck to lone riding usually around Wigan ,Warrington ,Bolton usually 25 to 30 mile and on a day off ill occasionally push it to 60+ if I have the time on my hands . Was looking at clubs to improve my techniques and also for the company and will have another look into it this year try and make connections with riders that go out weekday afternoons.


Icky.
I am an outcast Manc who lived in Leigh & a Centurions supporter hence my username.
I won't be venturing out 'till spring/summer due to childcare & work really but I have a mate who goes out in the week with his buddy.
They have invited me out & I don't see any reason why this can't be +1.
Like I say it will most likely be spring for me - little one goes an extra day to nursery from July.
I will look out for you on here for possible future ride out or 3.


----------



## icky (3 Jan 2014)

Look


SteCenturion said:


> Icky.
> I am an outcast Manc who lived in Leigh & a Centurions supporter hence my username.
> I won't be venturing out 'till spring/summer due to childcare & work really but I have a mate who goes out in the week with his buddy.
> They have invited me out & I don't see any reason why this can't be +1.
> ...


Look forward to it Steve time out with other cyclists is prime will keep in contact on here and see what we can arange in spring


----------



## stephec (6 Jan 2014)

If it's weekdays you're after take allook at the Lancashire Road Club, the old lags ride on Tuesdays and Thursdays is a good one.


----------



## icky (6 Jan 2014)

stephec said:


> If it's weekdays you're after take allook at the Lancashire Road Club, the old lags ride on Tuesdays and Thursdays is a good one.


 thanks Stephec will look into that


----------



## davdandy (17 May 2014)

Hi guys.

My first post here and i saw this topic.By the way my name is Dave.

I live in Leigh too,well Lowton to be precise but a born and bred Leyther.I rode with Leigh prem last year and they are a good set of lads,the only problem is that they are race orientated,they enter comps and are very good at it too.Not really what i was looking for myself but i`m sure you would be welcomed.

Have you tried leigh-Life,me and a few others have set up a cycle group for people like me,who work during the week and not interested in racing but love cycling and touring round the local townships.We average between 30 and 50 miles but will increase that as we move on through the year.Go and check us out.

http://www.leighlife.com/index.php?action=forum

Go to the hobbies section near the bottom and you will find a few cycling threads to look at.


----------



## icky (20 May 2014)

Cheers Davdandy will have a butcher's might see you out and about as we're local to each other


----------



## davdandy (24 May 2014)

Of course Icky we could form our own club,we get some like minded people and i`ll do the same and see how we get on.Thats how most clubs form anyways,its just a matter of getting the ball rolling and spreading the word.


----------



## davdandy (27 May 2014)

By the way chaps we have a FB page if you want to have a looksie.Only a small group but as the saying goes `from little acorns..............`.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/248628788637941/


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2014)

I git pointed to the BC site over the weekend, its not difinative as it only BC affiliated clubs but it seems a good resource.


----------



## Giny (22 Jul 2014)

I have just joined here, I'm from Hindley Green 
I ride weekends (40-80) on a Saturday morn 
We have a small club who all are welcome to join
www.cycling4fun.co.uk
and Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cycling4fun.co.uk/


----------



## rosberg2112 (25 Sep 2014)

hi guys
i have just joined the LRCC group on facebook.
im new to cycling and from the leigh area and wouldnt mind jumping on


----------



## davdandy (26 Sep 2014)

We are a very small group but picking up members all the time.We only started this Summer.Nice to have you join Rosberg.

Post something about yourself and your bike and rides so we can see who we are up against.


----------



## rosberg2112 (27 Sep 2014)

you got me on strava now I think mate so you can see what I do...but I dont think I am much threat at present looking at your strava activty!!
I got a ribble pro carbon...my first road bike....not that I know loads but I think its a good starter


----------



## davdandy (27 Sep 2014)

Hey,you did a 15.4 average over 32 miles mate so don't knock yourself.That is very good going indeed.Come out with us tomorrow (Sunday) and see hoe you do.You can always turn round and head back if you struggle.We are not Froome or Wiggo you know,some of us (ahem) are not exactly in our twenties anymore.


----------



## rosberg2112 (27 Sep 2014)

sent you a message on facebook mate
and the 15.4 over 32 isnt a good reflection because half of that was on hills at about 6mph haha! deffo not constant whereas you guys prob average much faster on the hills and id get left and dont want to slow you down ...


----------



## davdandy (27 Sep 2014)

No worries mate.Just keep riding and join us when you are ready.


----------



## david k (29 Nov 2014)

davdandy said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My first post here and i saw this topic.By the way my name is Dave.
> 
> ...



just down the road in St Helens, been out with my local club a couple of times but didnt really enjoy it as it was more race orientated. if you find a local club that are a bit more open to my tipe of riding please do let me know


----------



## TissoT (29 Nov 2014)

david k said:


> just down the road in St Helens, been out with my local club a couple of times but didnt really enjoy it as it was more race orientated. if you find a local club that are a bit more open to my tipe of riding please do let me know


Have you tried wigan wheelers ...
when I lived in wigan a few years back I used to ride with them on a club run (sunday)
different pace groups .. sociable/friendly bunch


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Dec 2014)

If you hate dodging cars and lorries come and say hello
http://www.thewoollybacks.co.uk/content.php


----------



## david k (5 Dec 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> If you hate dodging cars and lorries come and say hello
> http://www.thewoollybacks.co.uk/content.php


looks great but i dont have a mountain bike


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Dec 2014)

david k said:


> looks great but i dont have a mountain bike



It's Christmas followed by the New Year sales, what better time to buy one?
Loads of 2014 models the shops want to move


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2015)

Hi @davdandy 

do you still get out with your little group from the Leigh-Life page ?

Sorry, this will sound like a lot of twaddle.

I have been looking at clubs but don't want to commit to a certain day every week or so many times per month etc as I am time poor due to work & family commitments. 

I would like to get out with a group or club on an as & when I can basis though.

Reading your post, your group might be right up my street, although so far i haven't managed to find the exact page on Leigh-Life.

Although i am reasonably fit, because i usually cycle alone i worry a little about the usual group riding things, the do's & don'ts & holding others up etc.

As i will be entering a couple of Sportives & other events this year (for fun not racing) i need to learn how to ride in a group & just for the fun & camaraderie aspect too.

So if your group is still going, please post back.

Thanks.


----------



## davdandy (24 Jan 2015)

Hi Ste.

We are as yet,a small group of like minded people who like to ride our bikes.We do not race or enter competitions,although we do like sportives like the Manchester cycle for instance.

And because we are small,but growing,we take each ride as a play it by the ear kind of thing,someone suggest a ride and we go,sometime short sometimes long,some flat some hilly,but always changing and adapting.We have no fees or memberships,just turn up and join in.We have no speed limits but do ride around the 15/16 mph mark to give you an idea,but of course on the hilly rides that goes down.

The leigh life link is in the clubs and groups section about half way down the page,look for cycling club,click it and you will find us at the top of the page.But here it is in case you missed it.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/leighrevolution/

It is a closed group but just ask to join and we will add you Ste.

See you over there mate.


----------



## SteCenturion (24 Jan 2015)

Thanks @davdandy 

most likely i will be along in early spring time, as i mentioned, family commitments & time poor, but little one starts school September so hoping to get a few rides in prior to that & more after.

See you on the road soon-ish.

Ste.


----------



## davdandy (25 Jan 2015)

Join our FB page Ste and say hello mate.


----------



## stephec (25 Jan 2015)

davdandy said:


> Join our FB page Ste and say hello mate.


That's me that's just sent a request in and been approved, thanks Dave.


----------



## davdandy (25 Jan 2015)

Your welcome Ste,say hello and introduce yourself mate.


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Jan 2015)

davdandy said:


> Join our FB page Ste and say hello mate.


Sorry mate, I just won't do facebook, just had a small conversation about FB over in the tea thread.

I will however keep in touch via CC & Leigh-Life.

Thanks.


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Jan 2015)

You gonna have a dabble too @stephec mate ?

Good on yer


----------



## davdandy (25 Jan 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Sorry mate, I just won't do facebook, just had a small conversation about FB over in the tea thread.
> 
> I will however keep in touch via CC & Leigh-Life.
> 
> Thanks.




No problems SteCenturion,we always post on Leigh-life,but this time of year things are slack but give it another month and we will be back in full flow.


----------

